# Dog attack in London.



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

BBC News - Five Met Police officers hurt in dog attack in Stratford


I'm not that keen on the dangerous dogs act, I know it says pit-bull type so may not be a pit bull. Was discussing it with a guy at work he says they should be banned. It's hard to argue with how many other dog breeds not on the list are capable of taking on 5 policemen? Yes there are large powerful dogs not on it, but they don't have history of the violence associated with this breed/type. His main defence of the act is one child killed or maimed by a type of these dogs is one too many and if these dogs were not on the street it won't happen again. My argument is the owners are to blame, his defence again is good dogs of these types have turned bad.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

the thing is if pitbull types magicly vanished, the same people who use them as wepons will turn to other powerfull breeds. If they magicly vanish, they would turn to any larger breeds. this would contiune untill we only had tiny toy breeds and then these people would have packs of attack chuahuhas running about biting people. a few years back a puppy was putdown for biting the finger off a todler, and the lady who needed the worlds first face transplant needed it because her labrador ripped her face. which goes to show any dog can do damage.

The dog that attacked those police may have been trained to attack, many pet dogs would proberly bite if a bunch of strangers came bursting into its house shouting lat alown a dog brought up and encouraged to show agression towards people. As far as the dog was conserned it would have been protecting its owner and property. (not that im ecusing the attack, just seeing it fomr the dogs view point)

Also Should the police not have been aware that the man owned a dog and got a K9 unit in first. It said they had been planning the raid for a while.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

i personally think the dog was protecting his home and owners but didnt know the bounderies of when to stop.

To the post above, you said about these people turning to the big powerful dogs when/if staffies and pibble type dogs disapear,i personally think this would have a terrible effect on the numbers of dogs being neglected and dumped, the reason staffs and pitts are so popular is because they are so loyal and listen to people (to a certain extent lol) and alot easier to control compared to larger 'status' breeds who are more stubborn and strong minded and less dependant and loyal to their owners.

not to mention dog attacks would rise dramatically, im seeing a increase of akita's, GSD and am bulldogs end up in the wrong hands, theyre all cute as a pups but time will soon take its toll on those breeds too. And as dog lovers there's only so little we can do.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Dont get me wrong TalulaTarantula i like bullbreeds, i wasnt saying they should be gotten rid of or anything i was trying to say that the people who want dogs as wepons/statis symbols would simply move on to another breed as its not the dogs that are the problem its the people who abuse the breeds.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

oh i know, i wasnt having a go or anything sorry if i gave that impression, i was just saying thats what i think would happen if they moved onto breeds they def couldnt handle


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

It doesn't seem suprising that it attacked them when neighbours had already complained about it and it had already bitten someone. Arrests should have been made then, and the dog should have been rehomed if it wasn't considered a serious threat.

Agree that when people want a dog as a weapon they always be able to get one. Pits and other bullbreeds and are so 'deadly' though because they show no pain, so you can basically shoot it and it will still keep going until you kill it.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

i think the dda is wrong... i agree with your intial thoughts that its the owners, and good dogs turning... sloopy handlers.... 

is a bull type any more dangerous than a mal or gsd... against people no deffinately not... against small fuzzy things upto mid size dogs yes a solo bull type is more capable than a large dog.

as for pain tollerence that is not breed defined its more drive related in a high state of drive most dogs feel little pain and the record is a aita in LA that took fithteen .45 slugs from a duty officers side arm to stop him... not a pitbull.... just saying...


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

ermgravy said:


> i think the dda is wrong... i agree with your intial thoughts that its the owners, and good dogs turning... sloopy handlers....
> 
> is a bull type any more dangerous than a mal or gsd... against people no deffinately not... against small fuzzy things upto mid size dogs yes a solo bull type is more capable than a large dog.
> 
> as for pain tollerence that is not breed defined its more drive related in a high state of drive most dogs feel little pain and the record is a aita in LA that took fithteen .45 slugs from a duty officers side arm to stop him... not a pitbull.... just saying...


No such thing as a bad dog just bad owners :bash:


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

that is what i said in a round about way....


----------



## varanus87 (Jan 30, 2012)

ermgravy said:


> that is what i said in a round about way....


Yep I'm just summing wot u sed up in short hand : victory:


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

cant blame the dog it was defending its home, but cant blame the police either they were doing there job and if a dog bites it should be put be down. its not like it went for 1 it went for 5 so thats a bit OTT for defending your home and it would of been killed anyway. 

as for large breeds....its started already, iv seen alot of people on facebook recently with dogues, cane corso, neo mastiffs, presa canario, boerboel etc.. all bred to guard and probably fight....all by young chavs who swap/breed and sell dogs on a weekly basis. 

a boerboel attacked 2 girls a few days ago in a park, onwer was nowhere to be seen from what i read so hard to say with that breed if it was trained to attack or not...but even if it was why did it randomly attack 2 little kids...it must of past alot of other people and it didnt attack the mum who was trying to get it off and hit it. with the neos, cane corso etc you dont need to train them at all they are natural guard dogs so even if not trained to bite theres still a high chance they will because they are prey driven where as 90% of other breeds arent. i think they will end up being banned myself alot of the prey driven breeds are banned in other countries already but not in the uk. and now the chavs are catching on how little training they need they are slowly coming on to them.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

the poor dog


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

bobberbiker said:


> cant blame the dog it was defending its home, but cant blame the police either they were doing there job and if a dog bites it should be put be down. its not like it went for 1 it went for 5 so thats a bit OTT for defending your home and it would of been killed anyway.
> 
> as for large breeds....its started already, iv seen alot of people on facebook recently with dogues, cane corso, neo mastiffs, presa canario, boerboel etc.. all bred to guard and probably fight....all by young chavs who swap/breed and sell dogs on a weekly basis.
> 
> a boerboel attacked 2 girls a few days ago in a park, onwer was nowhere to be seen from what i read so hard to say with that breed if it was trained to attack or not...but even if it was why did it randomly attack 2 little kids...it must of past alot of other people and it didnt attack the mum who was trying to get it off and hit it. with the neos, cane corso etc you dont need to train them at all they are natural guard dogs so even if not trained to bite theres still a high chance they will because they are prey driven where as 90% of other breeds arent. i think they will end up being banned myself alot of the prey driven breeds are banned in other countries already but not in the uk. and now the chavs are catching on how little training they need they are slowly coming on to them.


The boer most likely went for the kids because they were screaming, and what dog doesnt love chewing a squeaky toy, thats probably what triggered this dog to attack,
Whether dogs are bred for gaurding/fighting, you can still bring it up to be a good dog, its just alot easier to tap into the instinct, with good educated breeding, i honestly think that these undesired traits could be bred out of certain breeds.
Talking of high prey drive, i've met alot more bitey collies than i have staffies and other bull breeds. 
I personally think only certain dogs should go to certain people i.e a border collie to a working farm that sort of thing, instead of banning dogs they need to crack on with educating the public and possibly setting up crash courses in dog care/ obedience.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

That is bad  

It's been said before that dogs sometimes attack kids ponytails because they look like rope toys. But the dog chased them to the car attacking the kids, tht must have been terrifying.

It is a much scarier thought that they are going for larger dogs that are more difficult to over-power.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

em_40 said:


> That is bad
> 
> It's been said before that dogs sometimes attack kids ponytails because they look like rope toys. But the dog chased them to the car attacking the kids, tht must have been terrifying.
> 
> It is a much scarier thought that they are going for larger dogs that are more difficult to over-power.


Yeh those poor children are most likely going to grow up with a dog phobia. 
Was there serious damage to them do you know?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

The children were wearing thick coats and luckily that took most of the damage, there are several bite holes in the girls back though and one got it's pony tail ripped off

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...ed-young-sisters-in-play-park-86908-23797608/


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

oh ouch! poor girl, but luckily they have walked away alive.
Just been reading up on the boerboal, as a breed it seems they have been bred more for looks than purpose and they havent had their bloodlines refined as much as more popular breeds, so you're going to get a more varied temperment, however they were created as a workin gaurd dog, and reputable breeders have 'eliminated' dogs that have shown aggression.

Now these dogs are still being 'formed' shall we say, so a dog like this ending up in the hands of a chav who hasnt a clue about dogs, this breed is going to be ruined before it can even be apreciated. This i think spells trouble for both the breed, molloser breeds as a whole and people.
The public will start to fear dogs more, how can the dogs have a chance now? look at snakes and tarantula's people automatically hate them because they are associated with bad things, no thanks to the media here! this will happen to dogs in the long term i believe, the media has already destroyed the image portrayed with dog shows and pedigree breeds/breeders, what else do we have left?:devil:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

A few things:

- Pits are known for the fact they're equally likely to take on adults / opponents much bigger than their size as they are smaller opponents (which is the case for the majority of breeds) - definitely can be put to the wrong use.

- Not really fair to say Boerboels have been bred for looks! So against what the breed is about, from what I know...

- Pitbull types are banned anyway - stories like this will only encourage the general public to think they're demon dogs which _should_ be banned, but don't go panicking over other breeds just *yet*

- Agreed, terrible owners - but there are certain types of dog which clueless owners just shouldn't ever get their hands on, and that's down to responsible breeders / owners to make sure of that in the first place.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

There's actually a scary amount of dog attack stories when you look... Pensioner attacked by Bullmastiff, 7 year old attacked by Rotty. 

Scary stuff

Don't think banning breeds works but something has to be done, otherwise, like you say, people will be scared to go out for walks because of dogs.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

em_40 said:


> It doesn't seem suprising that it attacked them when neighbours had already complained about it and it had already bitten someone. Arrests should have been made then, and the dog should have been rehomed if it wasn't considered a serious threat.
> 
> Agree that when people want a dog as a weapon they always be able to get one. Pits and other bullbreeds and are so 'deadly' though because they show no pain, so you can basically shoot it and it will still keep going until you kill it.


Not entirely true.... I have an exempted dog registered on the IoED and she cries like a baby when I trip over her!


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

em_40 said:


> There's actually a scary amount of dog attack stories when you look... Pensioner attacked by Bullmastiff, 7 year old attacked by Rotty.
> 
> Scary stuff
> 
> Don't think banning breeds works but something has to be done, otherwise, like you say, people will be scared to go out for walks because of dogs.


I was just browsing through the archives of my local newspapers, and unless its a bull terrier they dont put what the dog was in the headline or anything, if its a bull terrier they either headline it or its in the first paragraph, bull breeds are deffinatly targeted more than other breeds.

A pit may be capable of taking on an adult, but they werent bred to attack people, thats why they make good fighting dogs, because in the pit you can go in grab your dog and not have to worry about it turning around and attacking the owner, they're alot more easier to exploit the affection and loyalty they feel towards their owners. 
alot of Ex fighting pits have been succesfully rehabbed and rehomed. 
Biggest story about that would be the book on micheal vicks dogs. fantastic story for anyone tbh.

My neighbours had an ex police dog, and that thing pinned her down and attacked her, and also in an alley while she was out walking him, because he had been trained to attack people and she hadnt continued it with correct training she had a very dangerous dog. didnt help the fact he was the size of a small horse and she was a small woman =/ again a bad mix of a person and the wrong dog for her situation, experience and knowledge.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

pits, staffs etc are not prey driven though there just trained to attack by there idiot owners. boerboels are prey driven so theres always a chance they will attack based on that alone. but alot of chavs are clicking onto it that the big prey driven dogs will defend them to the death and fight to the death where as the staffs/pits rarely attack there owners.... its quite uncommon to get a dog who is both dog and human agressive unless they are prey driven. but yeah if the owner of the boerboel had no idea it was prey driven there was bound to be trouble ahead. pits/staffs dont give a damn about being dominant aswell....i know there stubborn little buggers but they very rarely try and be dominant with the owners. where as neos, boers etc theres a constant battle between dominance, my friends neo is 14stone and sat down his head comes above her cooker/kitchen worktops lol he is a beast. imagine if he got upset man they would not stand a chance, but even worse imagine if a chav had a hold of it. it would be a shame to see them banned here as they are in other countries already, what they should do is make a law to state the breeders can only give them to owners who have completed a special course or something. and no staffs to under 25's or something. alot of the chavs are now creating bandogges....between hybrid american bulldogs and neo mastiffs so its only going to get worse. there all keeping there pits on the down low since the attack in london on the police aswell....iv seen there msgs to eachother lol


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

no mate drive states and the subsequent response is not breed related... when will people get it... its completely dependant on individual personality/character, distractions present, age and training... 

to say staffs and pits have no prey drive you couldn't possibly be more wrong.... 

bandogges from uk blood neos and am bulls wont be useful in any sense that they are expecting o let em try... donuts....


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Also the papers like to demonise the dogs. There was a case in my local paper a while ago where a collie bit a child. The first story ran was that the child was playing near the dog and the collie attacked her and the police secured the dog. However in the second story, the kids were teasing the dog by putting fishing nets over its head, the dog was tied to its owners caravan and the owner told the kids to stop, but they didnt and the dog bit one of the kids. The owners had the dog putdown in the end.


----------



## bobberbiker (Apr 7, 2010)

i think prey driven dogs can be a big problem if the owner isnt experienced, where as 90% of other dogs a unexperienced owner can own with no problems. only a select few breeds are prey driven and most of them are not well known or common dogs so its not a problem yet, but with these teens and chavs getting them its bound to be at some point. staffs are not prey driven there people pleasers and dependant on the owner


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

varanus87 said:


> No such thing as a bad dog just bad owners :bash:


There will be no bad owners if there are no dogs. Thats how MP's will look at it, a bad owner with a west highland terrier is unlikely to cause any harm, a bad owner with a 10 stone dog could cause issues so ban the big dogs and there will be no issues.

Bad owners does not cut it with he people wanting bans.. That's why it will develop until there are size/weight limits on dogs. When ou ever heard of a newfie or st bernard causing bother its a mollosoid breed. Will these breeds be on a banned molloser list? Its not going to end well.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

DavieB said:


> Bad owners does not cut it with he people wanting bans.. That's why it will develop until there are size/weight limits on dogs. When ou ever heard of a newfie or st bernard causing bother its a mollosoid breed. Will these breeds be on a banned molloser list? Its not going to end well.


Actually my friends GSD was attacked by three St Bernards (possibly one was a St Bernard cross) just the middle of last week.

The dogs were being walked by a young lad my friend said (she is in her 50's so not sure age that makes a "young lad") who was spouting on about how the dogs protect them at home. She is a current Zoo worker and ex vet nurse so knew a few tricks and got their attention before clearing them off back to the lad.

The German Shepherd in question is a fairly timid animal so he would not have started anything.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Kare said:


> Actually my friends GSD was attacked by three St Bernards (possibly one was a St Bernard cross) just the middle of last week.
> 
> The dogs were being walked by a young lad my friend said (she is in her 50's so not sure age that makes a "young lad") who was spouting on about how the dogs protect them at home. She is a current Zoo worker and ex vet nurse so knew a few tricks and got their attention before clearing them off back to the lad.
> 
> The German Shepherd in question is a fairly timid animal so he would not have started anything.



Typical lol, it doesn't change the argument though, the authorities will eventually not care if its a dangerous dog, just if its a big powerful dog that :could" do some damage.

I'm totally not in favour of adding dogs to the list btw, just concerned they will.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

'Banning' certain dogs doesn't necessarily mean you can't own one if you are responsible and have brought it up well - my american pit bull was with the police dog department for over 6 months whilst they watched her for signs of aggression, both with people and other dogs. They found none. I was allowed to apply to court to have her added to the IoED which was approved. It's not perfect, she had to be neutered or whatever you call it in females, so she can't have puppies, and I have to insure her against third party incidents, which is controlled by one company who can charge whatever they like and I have to oblige or she'll be put down. Until you find yourself with an 'exempted' dog you possibly might not fully understand the implications, but it does not mean that they will all be put to sleep! The police officer dealing with my dog told me that more dogs are ordered to be PTS because the owner failed to come to court (exempted dogs become non-transferable) rather than because the courts decide they are 'bad' dogs.


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

The dogs name was poison, says it all really.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

mstypical said:


> 'Banning' certain dogs doesn't necessarily mean you can't own one if you are responsible and have brought it up well - my american pit bull was with the police dog department for over 6 months whilst they watched her for signs of aggression, both with people and other dogs. They found none. I was allowed to apply to court to have her added to the IoED which was approved. It's not perfect, she had to be neutered or whatever you call it in females, so she can't have puppies, and I have to insure her against third party incidents, which is controlled by one company who can charge whatever they like and I have to oblige or she'll be put down. Until you find yourself with an 'exempted' dog you possibly might not fully understand the implications, but it does not mean that they will all be put to sleep! The police officer dealing with my dog told me that more dogs are ordered to be PTS because the owner failed to come to court (exempted dogs become non-transferable) rather than because the courts decide they are 'bad' dogs.



:whistling2: how many times have i said it in recent weeks thank god someone else having gone through the process... pits are not destroyed on site... : victory:

dont care what you say if you are a responsible person with a controlled dda breed there are legal presidencies set in this country for you tho fight and keep your dog...


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

ermgravy said:


> :whistling2: how many times have i said it in recent weeks thank god someone else having gone through the process... pits are not destroyed on site... : victory:
> 
> dont care what you say if you are a responsible person with a controlled dda breed there are legal presidencies set in this country for you tho fight and keep your dog...


Yep... it was heartbreaking having her away for so long, but she's proven herself more than any other dog by spending so long in an environment where her every breath was being monitored. It can happen to anyone, I bought her from a rescue, she was advertised as a Portuguese Pointer X Staffordshire Bull, which she may well be, but if the police decide your dog's of 'pit bull type' it will be investigated. Raise and train it properly and it can end well!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I just watched a video of part of the attack on the policemen. Scary! Heres the link, if anyone wants to see it Five cops savaged by mad pitbull | The Sun |News


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

yum all i can say is dopey officers are too quick to cs gas protesters and not quick enough with dogs...


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

DavieB said:


> BBC News - Five Met Police officers hurt in dog attack in Stratford
> 
> 
> I'm not that keen on the dangerous dogs act, I know it says pit-bull type so may not be a pit bull. Was discussing it with a guy at work he says they should be banned. It's hard to argue with how many other dog breeds not on the list are capable of taking on 5 policemen? Yes there are large powerful dogs not on it, but they don't have history of the violence associated with this breed/type. His main defence of the act is one child killed or maimed by a type of these dogs is one too many and if these dogs were not on the street it won't happen again. My argument is the owners are to blame, his defence again is good dogs of these types have turned bad.


I Hate it when i hear people talking about dogs, whatever the breed its the owner who is to blame for that dog. If a child is bitten its cos the childs grabbed the dog or the owners left it alone with the child. As for them police serve em right hope they got bitten good. If they done there job properly they would have checked the premises for safety b4 entering.


----------



## xx-SAVANNAH-xx (Jan 9, 2010)

just watched the link. hilarious stupid police didnt even make an attempt to get it off. And the other one standing on the wall lmao u p**sy. You can pick on people and slam them to the floor but your scared of a dog and have to shoot it. shame on the met


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I couldn't make head nor tail of that video, it looked like it had one cops arm the whole time while others ran around like headless chickens, except for one guy not in uniform in the garden hitting it with a pole. Sooooo... How did it attack 5? and why did they not just grab it straight away? :hmm:

Why didn't they have their own dogs? Here they always have dogs with a raid, then they would have leads and easier ways to control it. Should carry those slip lead poles with them.

And it had attacked people previously, and left a guy hospitalised for 9 days, and the police did nothing. Trust them to only pay attention once it attacks cops.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

exactly they got bit through piss poor preperation... they knew they where entering a property with a reported dangerous dog why did they not take every precaution... why did they not cs gas the dog on first bite on a pc? sloppy sloppy sloppy :whistling2: they are 100% to blame...

If im blunt on hearing this story on the radio yesterday my first reaction was pit... through 5 police officers... good home defence dog... well done boy! 
pits aren't man stoppers and defo not multiple man stoppers and to go through 5 met trained officers i thought was impressive at the time for the breed... after watching the video it explains a lot... they let it happen...


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Just read this and thought id share it, one of the few very good heart warming stories about these beautiful and very mis understood dogs. its not in this country but still, you dont come across alot of stories like this.
Stray Pit Bull saves a woman and child from attacker - Orlando Inspirational Pets | Examiner.com


----------



## WesternBlueTongue (Feb 12, 2012)

Robinson will appear in court today accused of "allowing the dog to be dangerously out of control" outside his home in Albert Square, east London. - The Sun

How on earth can he be charged with that. It was the actions of the officers that let the dog out in the first place. It also says the dog was shot dead, AFTER it was contained. So why did they shoot it and not put it down? Why after the council already knew about it was nothing done about the dog?

Makes me question how stupid the police actually are. If the council knew about it, the dog had previously attacked, and they were planning the raid ahead, why was this not prevented, and although his original offences should deffinitely be addressed, should the man be charged for the offences of the dog?


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

Poor dog.

I really don't agree with the DDA, but something does need to be done about idiots getting hold of these breeds. There seems to be a spate at the minute that everyone is after ambulls around here and then let them terrorise people in parks as they can't control them, which makes everyone massively judgemental of my lad whos an ambull, but they will soon be on to the next 'bigger, badder' dog.


----------



## BOURNEMOUTH_LAD (Jul 15, 2011)

where did they train the cops? i mean 5 cops hurt by 1 dog?? thats bulloxs, plus the fat pig was just standing on the wall watching the other guy... get in there, grab the dogs scruff, poke it in the eye and it will let go. but no they didnt even try. poor dog, shot for being made aggressive... hope the crack head who owned him gets shot aswell


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

''Just read this and thought id share it, one of the few very good heart warming stories about these beautiful and very mis understood dogs. its not in this country but still, you dont come across alot of stories like this.
Stray Pit Bull saves a woman and child from attacker - Orlando Inspirational Pets | Examiner.com''

There was a story about a pit jumping a garden wall to attack a man who was beating his ex-girlfriend in the street too. 

''Robinson will appear in court today accused of "allowing the dog to be dangerously out of control" outside his home in Albert Square, east London. - The Sun

How on earth can he be charged with that. It was the actions of the officers that let the dog out in the first place. It also says the dog was shot dead, AFTER it was contained. So why did they shoot it and not put it down? Why after the council already knew about it was nothing done about the dog?

Makes me question how stupid the police actually are. If the council knew about it, the dog had previously attacked, and they were planning the raid ahead, why was this not prevented, and although his original offences should deffinitely be addressed, should the man be charged for the offences of the dog?''

True it was the police that let the dog out of the house and so he can not be charged for having a 'dangerous dog out of control in a public place' but he can still be charged for owning an illegal breed.

I think he should have been charged when the man first got mauled by his dog and the dog probably should have been put down then, deffinately should not have been allowed back into his care but the police didn't even follow it up. (Even though a guy was in hospital for 9 days!)


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

What i dont understand, if the police had been planning a raid, why did they not know about the dog? 
And the whole 5 police men attacked by the dog, what they just qued up waiting their turn? i would of like to of known what REALLY went on in the raid,
The owner will get prosecuted because its the police and they of course are alot more powerful than one citizen, police will eff you over when they can, especially if their a bad one, its happend many a time to family and friends.

I sure as hell dont respect the police force thats for sure.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I have lots of respect for my local police force, they don't generally just 'eff' you over for kicks, the owner was already being arrested anyway for something else, and he_ did _have a dangerous dog. I know the police were idiots but it would be a shame for there to be no consequence for the owner. Though it should have happened last time. I can't believe they let an illegal dog go un-seen to when it attacked a man. When many good non-dangerous not even pits are taken away from good families. It's rediculous.


----------



## ermgravy (Sep 19, 2009)

to be fair to them this is london and there are kids with guns running about the streets these days the met do actually have better things to do....

still freaking hilarious to watch tho... just saying...


----------



## Dubia82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, I was wondering how one dog managed to 'savage' 5 'trained' policemen... that was the poorest attempt I have ever seen to control a dog. I wouldn't want those police to be protecting me in any situation (except maybe the one that was willing to take the bites while the others ran around like little girls). Ignorance and arrogance is not a good combination :/


----------



## Imrahill (Mar 8, 2012)

i am a Dog groomer and know only too well that any breed can be dangerous in the wrong hands, the problem with pitbulls,staffies and other such types is that when they lose it they take a lot more stopping than most dogs, mind you i have heard worse stories about Akitas, however its the owners where the problem lies and this is what needs addressing how? I dont know:-x


----------

